# Home Theater, Home Office, Photograhy and More



## olamite (Jun 15, 2003)

User name on ebay is Frenchola. Anything you pick up locally will obviously be cheaper because of no seller fees or shipping charges. I'm located in Compton CA.
If it's not listed I can probably get it. I'm open to trades for anything lowrider related. Just started an 83 Coupe build so let me know if you have anything to trade. I'm also looking for body shop tools.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/frenchola/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3692


----------

